# WD5000AACS SATA-2 only runs SATA-1 on SATA-2 port?



## puma99dk| (Jul 7, 2011)

i have been wondering why my WDC Green 500GB (WD5000AACS) runs SATA-1 instead of SATA-2 on my motherboard even Hard Driver Inspector Professional says it's a SATA-2 drive and my Asus Maximus III Gene only got SATA-2 so what can be wrong here?


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 7, 2011)

Does the hardrive have one of them small jumpers on it so you can set what sata mode its running at? Or maybe there is a fault with the sata cable, Apart from these i have no idea.

I just had a quick look on the net and found this.
http://wdc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/search/1/a_id/1679#jumper

No jumper = normal mode
Jumper on pins 5-6 = Sata-1 150mbs mode << If you have the jumper on these pins try removing it and boot up the pc and see if the hardrive now shows as Sata-2


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2011)

^ what he said, the drives have a jumper on the back.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 7, 2011)

no jumper installed like in my Raptor and the twins 

mmm what should i do:

SATA Jumper Settings:










Source: Specifications for Caviar Green and Caviar GP Serial ATA hard drives


Screenshot of my other WDC's:


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 7, 2011)

If your sure there is no jumper on the drive then im not sure what the problem could be, Maybe that program is just reporting things wrong.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 7, 2011)

r there a way i can check it with Aida64? ^^;


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 7, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> r there a way i can check it with Aida64? ^^;



Sorry no idea i dont use it.

I just downloaded a small program from here http://www.gtopala.com/ to see what my drive was running at, It says Transfer MODE (current Sata-300 / Max Sata-300) so if i understand that right my drive is running in Sata-2 mode so might be worth having a test with this small free program.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 7, 2011)

animal07uk i found a bug in that program 

looks at my 2 SATA-3 drive it says "Transfer Mode (Current / Max): SATA-600 / SATA-600" and my Asus Maximus III Gene only supports SATA-300 max


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 7, 2011)

OK does this harddrive have the pins on the back to add a jumper to? If so how many pins are there in total or in other words how many places are there you can put a jumper.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 7, 2011)

animal007uk said:


> OK does this harddrive have the pins on the back to add a jumper to? If so how many pins are there in total or in other words how many places are there you can put a jumper.



8 pins for jumper settings like my VelociRaptor disc and my 2x2TB's but non of them have any jumper in them ^^;


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok its just an idea as i have used harddrives that i have had to put a jumper on diffrent pins to what it said i should just to get the harddrive to work right, (I know it makes no sense but thats pc's for ya) So my idea would be to put a jumper over pins 5-6 and see if that sets the drive to Sata-2. 

The only other idea would be to change the Sata cable for a diffrent one but i can't see this making the drive run in Sata-1 150mbs mode.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 7, 2011)

animal007uk said:


> Ok its just an idea as i have used harddrives that i have had to put a jumper on diffrent pins to what it said i should just to get the harddrive to work right, (I know it makes no sense but thats pc's for ya) So my idea would be to put a jumper over pins 5-6 and see if that sets the drive to Sata-2.
> 
> The only other idea would be to change the Sata cable for a diffrent one but i can't see this making the drive run in Sata-1 150mbs mode.



yap i don't think it's the cable, i use the SATA cable that came with my motherboard, but about the jumper i think i will try that later and thx for the advice even it's weird if that works ^^;


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 7, 2011)

I've had old IDE drives that worked fine on one pc with the jumpers set how they should be but the same drive would not work on a diffrent pc untill i set the jumpers in dodgy ways lol.

One thing i do notice is that program your using says all your drives are set to a lower setting or can be set to a higher setting yet when i run that program it dont even say anything bout the sata mode my drive is running in so it realy could just be an error in that program, Bit like the error you see in that program i said to test.


----------

